# Cars that should not be used to uber in



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

My #1 pick
18-24 mpg and only qualifies as x


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Especially with the dismal rear legroom the Double Cab has.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> My #1 pick
> 18-24 mpg and only qualifies as x
> View attachment 404244


A car like that would only make sense if the driver was using it only to commute and using the destination filter. Pretty much used as a carpool but making money


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

This is even worse due to the terrible ride quality and solid axles


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

itendstonight said:


> A car like that would only make sense if the driver was using it only to commute and using the destination filter. Pretty much used as a carpool but making money


Sounds familiar. I think I might now somebody who does pretty much exactly that... :whistling: Plus a little more. At 13 years and 250+K miles, depreciation is not an issue for me, just the gas mileage. And therefore I need to screen and discriminate pretty heavily and use both apps at the same time. :thumbup:


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

Roadmasta said:


> View attachment 404247


No leg room but the MPG would be extremely high


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Reliability trumps mpg for me. I don't care if a car gets 20 miles per gallon, so long as it stays out of the shop. Gas is cheap. I've had cars that spent almost all their time with me out of commission. So I would say either very high end luxury cars, or Range Rovers and Jaguars would be the worst. Also German cars.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)




----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> View attachment 404253


My dream car


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Anything that gets less than 20-25MPG in the city. My Equinox get 17. I haven't Uber'd in months. If gas gets down to $2.25 again it makes sense. At $2.80 NOPE.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

NOXDriver said:


> Anything that gets less than 20-25MPG in the city. My Equinox get 17. I haven't Uber'd in months. If gas gets down to $2.25 again it makes sense. At $2.80 NOPE.


What year is your equinuts


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Y'all have all forgotten about this abysmal TURD of a car... Takes bout 15 secs to achieve 60mph.... And lord forbid you need to merge in traffic... I don't care if it get 100 mpg... It's a TURD. And rides like shyt.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Dekero said:


> Y'all have all forgotten about this abysmal TURD of a car... Takes bout 15 secs to achieve 60mph.... And lord forbid you need to merge in traffic... I don't care if it get 100 mpg... It's a TURD. And rides like shyt.
> 
> View attachment 404305


Is that a yaris?
They are made by Mazda


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> Is that a yaris?
> They are made by Mazda


No sadly it's a Prius TURD BOX.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Dekero said:


> No sadly it's a Prius TURD BOX.


Truth


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Dekero said:


> Y'all have all forgotten about this abysmal TURD of a car... Takes bout 15 secs to achieve 60mph.... And lord forbid you need to merge in traffic... I don't care if it get 100 mpg... It's a TURD. And rides like shyt.





Dekero said:


> No sadly it's a Prius TURD BOX.





Juggalo9er said:


> Truth


We have Uber Taxi and UberX users in this market who will reject a Prius out of hand. Others will accept it, but it is an automatic one star. They have more trunk space than does a Fusion, but less passenger room.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> We have Uber Taxi and UberX users in this market who will reject a Prius out of hand. Others will accept it, but it is an automatic one star. They have more trunk space than does a Fusion, but less passenger room.


And 2 rubber bands for an excuse for a motor.... Slow ass TURD BOX. I would not own or drive one of these due to having to give up my Man card to do so... U drive one of these....


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Roadmasta said:


> View attachment 404247


Hey.
..it has four doors. . .



NOXDriver said:


> Anything that gets less than 20-25MPG in the city. My Equinox get 17. I haven't Uber'd in months. If gas gets down to $2.25 again it makes sense. At $2.80 NOPE.


Damn.
My 2018 Suburban gets 18.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Dekero said:


> U drive one of these....


I do not drive a Prius. Two of my sisters do. I drive two of these:










One is an Uber/Lyft car, one is a cab.

My hoopty car:










My other car:


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I do not drive a Prius. Two of my sisters do. I drive two of these:
> 
> View attachment 404333
> 
> ...


Nice.
DeSoto?;


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> My #1 pick
> 18-24 mpg and only qualifies as x
> View attachment 404244


What % of his profits do you imagine he is spending on gas?

Driving a gas guzzler costs about as much as driving rideshare and being unable to do your own repairs.

You could just as easily have pointed the finger at non-mechanics. Which frankly is 95% of drivers.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

22mpg xl vehicle each way to airport costs me $4ish in gas so a super Prius or 45+mpg would save $4 per trip but they get .60 per mile not $1.20+

Gas gets paid for every ride & isn't much of the cost when an $800+ repair comes in, I can fill tank up daily can't replace the alternator daily


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> 22mpg xl vehicle each way to airport costs me $4ish in gas so a super Prius or 45+mpg would save $4 per trip but they get .60 per mile not $1.20+
> 
> Gas gets paid for every ride & isn't much of the cost when an $800+ repair comes in, I can fill tank up daily can't replace the alternator daily


If you do this ft, you know that grinding it out through the week, a very small % of your trips will be xl.

Cherry picking is another story. I think xl vehicles are ideal for part timers who live in close proximity to venues that need xl.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

OldBay said:


> If you do this ft, you know that grinding it out through the week, a very small % of your trips will be xl.
> 
> Cherry picking is another story. I think xl vehicles are ideal for part timers who live in close proximity to venues that need xl.


1 airport ride a day from bed is 1800 a month profit those are pretty much guaranteed 2-3+ is gravy on my potatoes

Went from 20-30 rides daily my first 90 days to 2-3 a day & only make 400 less a week so so ng an extra 130+ trips a week not worth it

I don't mind waiting hours at home plus the trip pays $25+ more an hour same trip if I wait 2 hours for it still an extra $12+, xl riders tip about 40% of the time and most could fit in an x and they tip maybe 10% of the time

I could make x work still but why bother? Only 1 ride pays & that's pretty much 90+% of my business not doing 130+ rides for maybe $200 more net a week lmao, I'll let the 96% who fail grab those


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> 1 airport ride a day from bed is 1800 a month profit those are pretty much guaranteed 2-3+ is gravy on my potatoes
> 
> Went from 20-30 rides daily my first 90 days to 2-3 a day & only make 400 less a week so so ng an extra 130+ trips a week not worth it
> 
> ...


I live in a distant suburb of denver which isn't very busy for rideshare but I too have disciplined myself to never get out of my chair at home until I am pinged....might have to wait a hour plus but it's then usually a $50 ride out of the gates....


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Denver Dick said:


> I live in a distant suburb of denver which isn't very busy for rideshare but I too have disciplined myself to never get out of my chair at home until I am pinged....might have to wait a hour plus but it's then usually a $50 ride out of the gates....


It's about setting a code & sticking to, and when you don't you remember why you set the code in the first place for 5+ years 99% of my first ride from bed is $40+ usually $65+ to the airport, dead head back & 4+ days a week I get another before I pull in my driveway

$4-8 rides are a complete waste of time and are illegal far as I'm concerned & the 8-20$ rides don't be worth it because they leave you stuck in traffic an hour away

I'm right on border of a 45+ minutes notification zone so sometimes I get them during rush hours I'd ignore everything but if I lived 10+ minutes farther they mostly airport & if mountains just cancel oh well not my fault the app is nothing but attempts to defraud me


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Any vehicle that have a payment plan and worth over $5000.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I do not drive a Prius. Two of my sisters do. I drive two of these:
> 
> View attachment 404333
> 
> ...


Fusions are great & great on gas too. Maybe not as gog as a Prius, but I usually get about 42mpgs/45mpgs on the hwy. Costs me about $45ish to fill the tank, but that usually lasts me about 5 days.



troothequalstroll said:


> 22mpg xl vehicle each way to airport costs me $4ish in gas so a super Prius or 45+mpg would save $4 per trip but they get .60 per mile not $1.20+
> 
> Gas gets paid for every ride & isn't much of the cost when an $800+ repair comes in, I can fill tank up daily can't replace the alternator daily


Fortunately with my Fusion, Although i have a monthly payment, it includes pretty much ALL routine maintenance, including new brakes. The entire car(minus the tires) is basically covered by warranty(for 3 yrs). Costs me ZERO for: oil changes/brake replacement.

People shit on Ford, but I've owned 2 so far and both have been fantastic vehicles with ZERO issues mechanically. They're actually pretty good vehicles.

Of course it helps when your friend is the VP of a dealership too. :smiles:


----------



## brentb31 (May 23, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> My #1 pick
> 18-24 mpg and only qualifies as x
> View attachment 404244


Did you get a freshly grilled burger or dog in the lot? I figured you are there waiting on that Monday 5:30-6:00 surge pocket.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

brentb31 said:


> Did you get a freshly grilled burger or dog in the lot? I figured you are there waiting on that Monday 5:30-6:00 surge pocket.


I would rather piss in a bottle and drink it with a bag of fritos than buy their food


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

OldBay said:


> What % of his profits do you imagine he is spending on gas?
> 
> Driving a gas guzzler costs about as much as driving rideshare and being unable to do your own repairs.
> 
> You could just as easily have pointed the finger at non-mechanics. Which frankly is 95% of drivers.


Saw a guy not long ago @ a gas station, filling up a 2 door Mustang GT w/ U&L stickers on the windows, what's the point? Rental cars here in L.A. are so cheap, he'd be a fool not to rent one.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Dekero said:


> No sadly it's a Prius TURD BOX.


New models are a lot better, maybe it's the driver that's the problem &#128540;


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Denver Dick said:


> I live in a distant suburb of denver which isn't very busy for rideshare but I too have disciplined myself to never get out of my chair at home until I am pinged....might have to wait a hour plus but it's then usually a $50 ride out of the gates....


That is exactly what I do.
My "business plan" for Uber is called COUCH.



Invisible said:


> View attachment 404546


SuperPlentyBigXL!


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Denver Dick said:


> I live in a distant suburb of denver which isn't very busy for rideshare but I too have disciplined myself to never get out of my chair at home until I am pinged....might have to wait a hour plus but it's then usually a $50 ride out of the gates....


How do you get pings then? Aren't they based on close proximity to where YOU are? Are you really getting "at least $50 rides" nightly to justify it? I find it highly unlikely you get all these big expensive rides where you live & we here in L.A. don't.

I have friends who've been driving for both( one for 5 yrs and one for 4)& neither have had this happen. Nor have the 8 or so other drivers I know.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

UberTrent9 said:


> How do you get pings then? Aren't they based on close proximity to where YOU are? Are you really getting "at least $50 rides" nightly to justify it? I find it highly unlikely you get all these big expensive rides where you live & we here in L.A. don't.
> 
> I have friends who've been driving for both( one for 5 yrs and one for 4)& neither have had this happen. Nor have the 8 or so other drivers I know.


NEWS FLASH!
L.A. aint Denver.
Neither is Phoenix.

...thank God.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

troothequalstroll said:


> 1 airport ride a day from bed is 1800 a month profit


As soon as you said this, I knew you were FOS. This did not, will not happen EVER off 1 ride to an airport, regardless of what kind of vehicle you drive, NEVER EVER EVER.



Wolfgang Faust said:


> NEWS FLASH!
> L.A. aint Denver.
> Neither is Phoenix.
> 
> ...thank God.


True, but I still find it unbelievable.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

UberTrent9 said:


> As soon as you said this, I knew you were FOS. This did not, will not happen EVER off 1 ride to an airport, regardless of what kind of vehicle you drive, NEVER EVER EVER.
> 
> 
> True, but I still find it unbelievable.


Believe it.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> New models are a lot better, maybe it's the driver that's the problem &#128540;


No, the old Pruis's are utter shit. Infact, Outside of the great gas mileage, what's the point of owning a car that doesn't go past 70mph?



Wolfgang Faust said:


> Believe it.


 I don't, sorry.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Gas mileage isn't everything. This gets great mpg but its not comfortable and sucks in the rain. My advice is never use this for R/S.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Seamus said:


> Gas mileage isn't everything. This gets great mpg but its not comfortable and sucks in the rain. My advice is never use this for R/S.
> 
> View attachment 404576


Great for cruising the beaches


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Gas mileage isn't everything. This gets great mpg but its not comfortable and sucks in the rain. My advice is never use this for R/S.
> 
> View attachment 404576


India?


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

UberTrent9 said:


> As soon as you said this, I knew you were FOS. This did not, will not happen EVER off 1 ride to an airport, regardless of what kind of vehicle you drive, NEVER EVER EVER.
> 
> 
> True, but I still find it unbelievable.


Hmmmm 40 miles to airport pays $66(used to be $95  ) including smart tint for the $10 toll, if I fill up before trip & fill up after that's $8ish gas, 40+% on xl tip $15ish so most trips are $75+ gross minus my $10 in costs

$65 for 4500 out of 5000 trips takes me an hour 20 minutes total no idling or circling almost all from a few miles radius around my bed

What's $60 * 30? $1800 per month 1 airport ride per day

5000+ trips took my tax documents added up my totals divided by number of trips and average $50+ per trip

It's called xl only & location location location

Don't believe me who cares but 4% of us do succeed

BTW the vehicle is a 10+ year old 3k bluebook value fully depreciated xl qualifier I already owned that gets 22mpg & is about to cross 250,000 miles hopefully will last me 2-3 more years, once a year it costs me $800-1500 in repairs so about $150 a month or $5 a day, as long as the engine or trans don't go it'll make double per mile than those 48mpg 2015+ vehicles that are as worthless as my vehicle almost a decade older

Math is fun.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Nothing that old should be on the platform, but they are...


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> New models are a lot better, maybe it's the driver that's the problem &#128540;


Nope... It's a TURD no matter who's driving it...


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


>


PT Cruisers are garbage.

IMO, I wouldn't use any Chrysler product or German vehicles, short of VW's, for RS. Chrysler just sucks straight out. And German vehicles kick ass but aren't known for their longevity or inexpensive maintenance and repairs.


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

UberTrent9 said:


> As soon as you said this, I knew you were FOS. This did not, will not happen EVER off 1 ride to an airport, regardless of what kind of vehicle you drive, NEVER EVER EVER.
> 
> True, but I still find it unbelievable.


ok here goes...i live in the foothills 20 miles up... very spotty as far as drivers being available....90% of rides go down the hill and 50% of time to dia which is well east and north of town.... plus get paid $5-$8 long pickup fee even though in miles it generally is less than 8 miles to pickup


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

OldBay said:


> What % of his profits do you imagine he is spending on gas?
> 
> Driving a gas guzzler costs about as much as driving rideshare and being unable to do your own repairs.
> 
> You could just as easily have pointed the finger at non-mechanics. Which frankly is 95% of drivers.


that's nonsense. I'm a non mechanic and I only get 20 mpg

I get 20 mpg and spend about $10000 on fuel. About 13 cents a mile
Over the last 2 years of ubering I've spent $7500 on repairs and maintenance which comes to 5 cents a mile even if we assume all of that is labor I would save more

so if I did 40 mpg I would save $5000 and if I did all my own maintenance and got my parts from the "midnight auto supply" I'd save $3500.

another expense and big potential savings is the acquisition cost. Let's assume we can get 3 years or 200000 ride share miles from a used car. A $20000 car then, would cost 10 cents a mile
If spend just $10000 I save 5 cents a mile.

So driving an economy car could save me $5000 a year and doing my own maintenance would save me $3500 and buying a $10000 car would save me about $3000 a year

but; and here's the point I've been working towards.
If my car doesn't cost anything your acquisition cost is $0.

so the conclusion I came to is:

The beat car for ride share is the one you already own. be it a Ford Explorer like mine or a big-ass pick up truck


I also own this car and I'm I'm getting it set up for rideshare (not Uber or Lyft but "Driveshare" a platform for renting classic cars)


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Driving a gas guzzler costs about as much as driving rideshare and being unable to do your own repairs.


With the gas mileage I get (about 15.5mpg in miscellaneous driving) and the way I screen, cherry pick and with the tips I get, I can still maintain 0.80-0.90/mile gross revenue. Not each time I'm out anting, but most of the time anyway. Sometimes I get even above 1.00/mile gross.

Gas cost being about 0.15/mile, I still net a little bit. And this is just doing X. Kinda pays to have a truck that was paid for in cash back in the day and being able to do the maintenance myself.

Wouldn't do this full time, of course.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

As a passenger I got an Uber pick up truck ride once. I asked the driver about the truck 

She and her husband operate a tree service and the truck is their work truck. She Ubers part time between tree trimming jobs. And sometimes she makes new tree trimming customers out of her Uber customers. Like she did me


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Invisible said:


> View attachment 404546


Now that's how you get an Uber cuddle pile started.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Nothing that old should be on the platform, but they are...
> 
> View attachment 404579


Nobody really owns a pot cruiser... they are passed down from generation to generation


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

OldBay said:


> You could just as easily have pointed the finger at non-mechanics. Which frankly is 95% of drivers.


Only if it's more efficient for the driver to do their own repairs. There was a recent post here where a driver and a friend did a difficult repair; it took them 14 man-hours. That's at least $280 in rideshare earnings, I would hope. If it takes a professional mechanic less than three hours, I'd go with the mechanic.

On the other hand, if you are proficient enough at repairs that you can do them as fast as a mechanic, then be a mechanic. That pays a lot better than rideshare.


----------



## ubergrind (May 23, 2017)

UberTrent9 said:


> How do you get pings then? Aren't they based on close proximity to where YOU are? Are you really getting "at least $50 rides" nightly to justify it? I find it highly unlikely you get all these big expensive rides where you live & we here in L.A. don't.
> 
> I have friends who've been driving for both( one for 5 yrs and one for 4)& neither have had this happen. Nor have the 8 or so other drivers I know.


Less work more pay ... a lot of the denver crew has figured out that airport rides with rematch are the equivalent to 4 hours of driving stinky passengers 3 miles for $ 4.80. I work from home and take 4-5 trips a day and guess what 80% of the time they are airports. Alls you have to do is stay disciplined and stage from where airport trips are generating from. I happen to be able to do this from home so I am able to kill two birds with one stone and it gets me out of the house .


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

My wife's uncle drives a Jaguar XJ8 for Uber. He only drives occasionally since he's a long-haul trucker full time. But I still think he's crazy to drive a gas-guzzler which is notoriously unreliable. He's had to replace leaking shocks, water pump (twice), fuel pump and transmission solenoids. He's got <50K miles on it 

This isn't his car but looks exactly the same:


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I happily help people with car repairs.... more so they learn than so I can make money


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

In my experience it’s mostly old retired folk who drive extremely nice cars. I talked to old dude that Ubered in his MASERATI!!! No BS he lives on Amelia Island, FL. They clearly can’t do math even though they somehow made enough money to afford said luxury car. I guess when you’re bored, even a losing venture is worth it.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

BadYota said:


> In my experience it's mostly old retired folk who drive extremely nice cars. I talked to old dude that Ubered in his MASERATI!!! No BS he lives on Amelia Island, FL. They clearly can't do math even though they somehow made enough money to afford said luxury car. I guess when you're bored, even a losing venture is worth it.


I've racked my brain trying to figure out why someone would do this. From what others have said, they do it just to have social interaction and don't care about the money. That makes sense I guess, but I can say for sure that if I were in that position, I wouldn't be driving Uber. No way. I'd happily sit around the house in isolation, watching TV and playing video games.

But that's just me. :whistling:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Roadmasta said:


> View attachment 404247


Where can i Get One!


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Y'all have all forgotten about this abysmal TURD of a car... Takes bout 15 secs to achieve 60mph.... And lord forbid you need to merge in traffic... I don't care if it get 100 mpg... It's a TURD. And rides like shyt.
> 
> View attachment 404305


I agree the ride is rough but my 09' can get into any space and as far as acceleration, pax are always surprised how merging an passing goes so smoothly. I've gottrn a grip of speeding emails from Gryft. Those pax seem to be crybabies.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Where can i Get One!


I think most at home daycares have one in the back yard for the kids.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

oldfart said:


> that's nonsense. I'm a non mechanic and I only get 20 mpg
> 
> I get 20 mpg and spend about $10000 on fuel. About 13 cents a mile
> Over the last 2 years of ubering I've spent $7500 on repairs and maintenance which comes to 5 cents a mile even if we assume all of that is labor I would save more
> ...


Beautiful.
What year and model?


----------



## rob glen (Aug 11, 2015)

troothequalstroll said:


> Hmmmm 40 miles to airport pays $66(used to be $95 :frown: ) including smart tint for the $10 toll, if I fill up before trip & fill up after that's $8ish gas, 40+% on xl tip $15ish so most trips are $75+ gross minus my $10 in costs
> 
> $65 for 4500 out of 5000 trips takes me an hour 20 minutes total no idling or circling almost all from a few miles radius around my bed
> 
> ...


Please tell us more abut the smart tint for the toll.....


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Jon Stoppable said:


> If it takes a professional mechanic less than three hours, I'd go with the mechanic.


The thing is, however, that unless you have "a guy", shops usually charge 90-100/hour for labor. Plus a lot of shops don't install customer supplier parts, either, so you need "a guy" again. So, the 11hr DIY you referred to vs. 3hr shop job could actually be a washout.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

rob glen said:


> Please tell us more abut the smart tint for the toll.....


Plenty of options for illegal 4th amendment violating & gas tax embezzling toll roads

Wax on wax off

Switched on Halloween though bought a fog machine, some tubing taped it up & press a button so the fog gets my 007 on


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

It could be! It's a make-vs-buy analysis, and it could and probably does vary by the repair. Also if you are idled by the shop repair time, that's a consideration. I walk to my local shop and I have three different jobs I can work (including RS), the other two from home. There is no prescription for how this must be done.

That said, I can't see ever changing oil again, since most shops have that as a loss leader. Last time I think for me was 1995?


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Where can i Get One!


Google search smallest four door car.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Roadmasta said:


> Google search smallest four door car.


That one has 4 wheels !


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> That one has 4 wheels !


Use the image option.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> Plenty of options for illegal 4th amendment violating & gas tax embezzling toll roads
> 
> Wax on wax off
> 
> ...


There was a guy here got busted for a low tech version crossing a toll bridge. He had a wire going from the driver's seat to the rear plate that he'd pull to flip it up. Cop just happened to be off duty and see it.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

UberTrent9 said:


> Fusions are great & great on gas too. Maybe not as gog as a Prius, but I usually get about 42mpgs/45mpgs on the hwy. Costs me about $45ish to fill the tank, but that usually lasts me about 5 days.
> 
> 
> Fortunately with my Fusion, Although i have a monthly payment, it includes pretty much ALL routine maintenance, including new brakes. The entire car(minus the tires) is basically covered by warranty(for 3 yrs). Costs me ZERO for: oil changes/brake replacement.
> ...


I have had many Fords and Chevys over the years. I can't say I have never had any problems with Fords but a lot less problems with Ford's than Chevy's. The last Silverado I bought will be the last GM I will ever buy.

Nash Metropolitan. Ugly little cusses.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Dekero said:


> Y'all have all forgotten about this abysmal TURD of a car... Takes bout 15 secs to achieve 60mph.... And lord forbid you need to merge in traffic... I don't care if it get 100 mpg... It's a TURD. And rides like shyt.
> 
> View attachment 404305


So its as slow as any truck built before late 1990s - and there are a lot of those on the roads.



CarpeNoctem said:


> Nash Metropolitan. Ugly little cusses.
> 
> View attachment 404677


Come on dude, Pininfarina designed those, how can anything done by Pininfarina be ugly?


----------



## Timbrr (Mar 1, 2019)

UbaBrah said:


> Reliability trumps mpg for me. I don't care if a car gets 20 miles per gallon, so long as it stays out of the shop. Gas is cheap. I've had cars that spent almost all their time with me out of commission. So I would say either very high end luxury cars, or Range Rovers and Jaguars would be the worst. Also German cars.


Hey don't knock the rovers! Anything before '04 yeah.. They're amazing vehicles. Crap, yeah. But still amazing! '05-'09 were the good ones imo. My 2005 Landy is at 202k miles and going strong. In the last 50k I've had to replace the alternator, a coil pack, and one air strut. Not bad really. The trick is to be nice to them. And by that I mean you have to apologize to it when you hit a hole so hard you're afraid you might have ripped a wheel off. And say you're sorry for letting it down when you're backing it out of the hole you made in the fence you just crashed into. And you can't forget to thank it for getting you home safely, every day. They really are great trucks!


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

CarpeNoctem said:


> I have had many Fords and Chevys over the years. I can't say I have never had any problems with Fords but a lot less problems with Ford's than Chevy's. The last Silverado I bought will be the last GM I will ever buy.
> 
> Nash Metropolitan. Ugly little cusses.
> 
> View attachment 404677


Oh, no...Metros are Bay-yooty-full!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

CarpeNoctem said:


> I have had many Fords and Chevys over the years. I can't say I have never had any problems with Fords but a lot less problems with Ford's than Chevy's. The last Silverado I bought will be the last GM I will ever buy.
> 
> Nash Metropolitan. Ugly little cusses.
> 
> View attachment 404677


 40 M.P.G. IN 1950 !


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

losiglow said:


> PT Cruisers are garbage.
> 
> IMO, I wouldn't use any Chrysler product or German vehicles, short of VW's, for RS. Chrysler just sucks straight out. And German vehicles kick ass but aren't known for their longevity or inexpensive maintenance and repairs.





Juggalo9er said:


> Nobody really owns a pot cruiser... they are passed down from generation to generation


It's actually the worst car i can think of thats still on the road, then I checked the model years and yup... there's still a few that are eligible for X


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Seamus said:


> Gas mileage isn't everything. This gets great mpg but its not comfortable and sucks in the rain. My advice is never use this for R/S.
> 
> View attachment 404576


They use these in my hometown in Mexico. They're called Ubercitos. Very cheap (like a buck a trip) but trips are usually only a couple miles. Sometimes they'll fit 5-6 passengers. Each pax pays for the trip individually.

I've asked the drivers how much they make and it's usually around 200 bux a day. Not bad at all for Mexico. They probly make more than some Uber drivers here in the states.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

observer said:


> They use these in my hometown in Mexico. They're called Ubercitos. Very cheap (like a buck a trip) but trips are usually only a couple miles. Sometimes they'll fit 5-6 passengers. Each pax pays for the trip individually.
> 
> I've asked the drivers how much they make and it's usually around 200 bux a day. Not bad at all for Mexico. They probly make more than some Uber drivers here in the states.


Six really small Mexicans?


----------



## Timbrr (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Six really small Mexicans?


Six kids or four full size adults sitting in each others laps.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> View attachment 404253


But it's so darn cute


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

When school lets out they line up outside the schools to take kids home. They aren't as "child protective" there. I haven't heard of any accidents but they don't go faster than about 20 miles per hour and they stay strictly in town. No highway driving.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> There was a guy here got busted for a low tech version crossing a toll bridge. He had a wire going from the driver's seat to the rear plate that he'd pull to flip it up. Cop just happened to be off duty and see it.


I actually agree with toll Bridges they require more maintenance, for safety, & usually a bridge saves an hour

It's heavy trucks that damage roads & the tax everyone pays for every gallon of gas is for the roads & just principal alone I'm not paying no $25 an hour to use a road that 90+% seems like it was only built for me & who I'm driving because no one's using a road that costs $25 an hour lmao

I'm supposed to pay the road more than Uber pays me lmao GTFO


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

observer said:


> When school lets out they line up outside the schools to take kids home. They aren't as "child protective" there. I haven't heard of any accidents but they don't go faster than about 20 miles per hour and they stay strictly in town. No highway driving.


That reminds me of a story my Aunt was telling me. I guess when she was little the "bus" for the farm kids was some guys truck that he built a wood enclosure on the back of to keep them warm in the winter. They found it hilarious to gather as a group on one side and then charge the other side together because their combined efforts would knock the bus off the road.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

VanGuy said:


> That reminds me of a story my Aunt was telling me. I guess when she was little the "bus" for the farm kids was some guys truck that he built a wood enclosure on the back of to keep them warm in the winter. They found it hilarious to gather as a group on one side and then charge the other side together because their combined efforts would knock the bus off the road.


I was once told that a Mexicans idea of a motorhome was a pick up truck with a camper shell. Funny guy, since he was the one filling up the gas tank on my dads motorhome.

We used to ride around in the back of pick up trucks ALL the time. Still do in Mexico (not as much now since it's also outlawed there now too), my kids loved it. My son had his first driving lesson in a pick up truck with my other kids in the back.

My eight year old daughter learned quickly to hold on because...

Well, just because. :biggrin:


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

I spent some time as a kid in the box of a truck with my cousins as well. My daughter is still in a booster seat and I guess will never experience that.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

ubergrind said:


> Less work more pay ... a lot of the denver crew has figured out that airport rides with rematch are the equivalent to 4 hours of driving stinky passengers 3 miles for $ 4.80. I work from home and take 4-5 trips a day and guess what 80% of the time they are airports. Alls you have to do is stay disciplined and stage from where airport trips are generating from. I happen to be able to do this from home so I am able to kill two birds with one stone and it gets me out of the house .


my strategy, exactly



BadYota said:


> In my experience it's mostly old retired folk who drive extremely nice cars. I talked to old dude that Ubered in his MASERATI!!! No BS he lives on Amelia Island, FL. They clearly can't do math even though they somehow made enough money to afford said luxury car. I guess when you're bored, even a losing venture is worth it.


they understand math perfectly well. They are driving what they already own, so there is no acquisition cost


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

VanGuy said:


> I spent some time as a kid in the box of a truck with my cousins as well. My daughter is still in a booster seat and I guess will never experience that.


Sometimes I think we make life too safe for our kids.

My daughter started to learn to drive in that very same truck when she was around twelve. First on the ranch, then I'd let her drive us to and from the ranch. Then a little offroading on some of the dirt roads She drove without a license for four years (all driving done in MX) Now she wants to learn to drive a stick shift so I recently bought an old 5 speed S10 Blazer for her to learn on.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Nina2 said:


> This is even worse due to the terrible ride quality and solid axles


Those are good for flipping.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Beautiful.
> What year and model?


Your question is a simple one but the answer ; not so much

it's titled as a 1950 Rolls Royce Silver Dawn

But it's actually a 1947 Bentley Mark VI with a Rolls Royce grill and hub caps and a Chevrolet engine and transmission

Rolls Royce and Bentley were the same company and after the war, in 1946, they introduced the Bentley Mark VI. In 1949 they brought out the Rolls Royce Silver Dawn for export only. The two cars were exactly the same except for the grills and hubcaps and valve covers The Bentley was marketed as a sports car and it had two carbs vs the Rolls one. And most of the Silver Dawns had left hand drive

I'm researching the history of my car but have not yet learned when and why it was "converted" and by whom


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

UberTrent9 said:


> As soon as you said this, I knew you were FOS. This did not, will not happen EVER off 1 ride to an airport, regardless of what kind of vehicle you drive, NEVER EVER EVER.
> 
> True, but I still find it unbelievable.





Wolfgang Faust said:


> Believe it.


Or don't believe it.
More for us


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

I get pissed off at 30 miles per gallon. Even in the city. But i drive like a damn grandma with nobody in my car. Which Goober HATES me for not chasing surge for them.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

observer said:


> They use these in my hometown in Mexico. They're called Ubercitos. Very cheap (like a buck a trip) but trips are usually only a couple miles. Sometimes they'll fit 5-6 passengers. Each pax pays for the trip individually.
> 
> I've asked the drivers how much they make and it's usually around 200 bux a day. Not bad at all for Mexico. They probly make more than some Uber drivers here in the states.


More than I could pull in Orlando off X


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

UbaBrah said:


> Reliability trumps mpg for me. I don't care if a car gets 20 miles per gallon, so long as it stays out of the shop.


I want reliability _and_ high mpg. It doesn't have to be either / or.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

oldfart said:


> Your question is a simple one but the answer ; not so much
> 
> it's titled as a 1950 Rolls Royce Silver Dawn
> 
> ...


Worth less as a collectible
Way more as a driver ..and more reliable.
You scored!
&#128077;&#128526;&#128077;


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> But it's so darn cute


I want one for New Orleans !


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> My #1 pick
> 18-24 mpg and only qualifies as x
> View attachment 404244


ITT, a guy in the airport waiting lot, complaining that someone else is doing it wrong!


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

OldBay said:


> ITT, a guy in the airport waiting lot, complaining that someone else is doing it wrong!
> 
> :wink:


Absolutely...I only do XL.... let's think for a moment I could drive 25 minutes to downtown to take minimum fare trips or go to the airport..... glad you know my market better than i do


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

losiglow said:


> I've racked my brain trying to figure out why someone would do this. From what others have said, they do it just to have social interaction and don't care about the money. That makes sense I guess, but I can say for sure that if I were in that position, I wouldn't be driving Uber. No way. I'd happily sit around the house in isolation, watching TV and playing video games.
> 
> But that's just me. :whistling:


you say you would be happy just sitting around. Don't bet on it. It's not as good as it might seem

My younger brother will be 70 this year and he says the key to longevity is activity. I think he is right

And about the money. There are a lot of us 70 plus drivers in my market. We are working because we need the money. I figure I have enough money to last me about 10 years, I could cut back and make it last longer, but I don't want to.... so I Uber


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> Absolutely...I only do XL.... let's think for a moment I could drive 25 minutes to downtown to take minimum fare trips or go to the airport..... glad you know my market better than i do


I'm glad you know that guys situation better than he does.

Stones. Glass houses. Yadda yadda.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Roadmasta said:


> View attachment 404247


"My shoe is bigger than this car..." ~ The Governator



Another Uber Driver said:


> View attachment 404253


"Just face away from me with your legs bent at the knee, and i will scoop you up..."



Invisible said:


> View attachment 404546


Pool, anyone? You all can half-cheek it on the wheel humps.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> "Just face away from me with your legs bent at the knee, and i will scoop you up..


You _are_ aware what company built that car, _*correctamundo*_?


----------



## ggrezzi (Mar 14, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> View attachment 404253
> 
> Love the BMW Isetta 1959


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You _are_ aware what company built that car, _*correctamundo*_?


You bet. Looks like the "ultimate dying machine" to me though.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> You bet. Looks like the "ultimate dying machine" to me though.


:roflmao:

In a head on, or, if the driver rear-ended something, I suppose that it would be. This, of course, passes over a pin's coming out in the steering or shift linkage.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> :roflmao:
> 
> In a head on, or, if the driver rear-ended something, I suppose that it would be. This, of course, passes over a pin's coming out in the steering or shift linkage.


That thing looks like it would tip over if it hit a speed bump.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

oldfart said:


> that's nonsense. I'm a non mechanic and I only get 20 mpg
> 
> I get 20 mpg and spend about $10000 on fuel. About 13 cents a mile
> Over the last 2 years of ubering I've spent $7500 on repairs and maintenance which comes to 5 cents a mile even if we assume all of that is labor I would save more
> ...


Wow THAT is what I have been wanting to do ! http://ridesharepassengers.com/threads/holiday-pay.31/#post-58

I've always thought Uber should add Classic cars, hot rods, antique cars , Teslas etc... We were doing a Night on the town once dressed in 1940's garb ..would have been perfect to have been ubered ina 1940's coupe

Very Cool OF ..posts how that works out for you , would love to see follow ups


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Y'all have all forgotten about this abysmal TURD of a car... Takes bout 15 secs to achieve 60mph.... And lord forbid you need to merge in traffic... I don't care if it get 100 mpg... It's a TURD. And rides like shyt.
> 
> View attachment 404305


At least someone admits it.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

dauction said:


> I've always thought Uber should add Classic cars*...................*antique cars.


I once had a line on a black 1962 Cadillac Sixty Special. This thing was in such good shape that the air condition even worked. At the time, Uber had an age limit on cars used for Black. I asked Uber if it would accept that car. The gentlemen at the office told me that they had to ask SF and would get back to me. At the time, I had a good rapport with the then-Operations Manager in The Capital of Your Nation. He did get back to me. He told me, that they were going to launch a service called "Uber Luxe" which was specifically for high end cars such as Mercedes-Benzes, Rolls Royces, Maybachs, Bentleys and antique and classic limousines and sedans. Uber did launch the "Luxe" level, but not in my market. This is curious, as it would sell in this market.

I ended up letting the car go.

The one problem with that Cadillac would have been no hundred-octane premium. You can tune it down a bit, but that makes it lose power, run hot and the fuel economy, already abysmal, gets even worse. Conversion to electronic ignition will mitigate that a bit, but not enough to justify its use in that kind of service. You can use octane booster, but that stuff fouls the dickens out of your spark plugs and causes your points to pit. You are fortunate to get three thousand miles out of plugs and points if you use that stuff. Factory specifications of the time called for replacing both after six thousand miles.

I know of one company that specialised in classic limousines. They had 1965 Commercial Chassis Cadillac limousine into which a drive train from 1976 had been transplanted. Even the large engines of that era had just been modified by the Design Departments of the various manufacturers to run on unleaded regular.

Thanks to the internet, parts for those things are not as difficult as they used to be. You would need them for that "skinny Minnie" automatic transmission. General Motors introduced that thing in the 1940s some time, and it had problems from start to finish. The TH-400 that replaced it was so much better. The loss of cooling efficiency from tuning down the engine would exacerbate the transmission problems.


----------



## bobbbobbobb (Apr 12, 2018)

Dekero said:


> Y'all have all forgotten about this abysmal TURD of a car... Takes bout 15 secs to achieve 60mph.... And lord forbid you need to merge in traffic... I don't care if it get 100 mpg... It's a TURD. And rides like shyt.
> 
> View attachment 404305


All of what you said about the Prius is untrue - literally every detail. I have a 2015. Easy to get on the freeway. Easy to pass people on two-lane roads. It rides very well and it's quiet and handles four passengers well (no bottoming out and still easy to get on the freeway) especially considering its cost. Zero (and I mean ZERO) repairs in 170,000 miles so far. Front brake pads replaced once in that time, original rear brake pads still only half worn. I nicely survived being rear-ended by a recent model Ford F150 (while waiting at a red light on a high-speed 4-lane road) - no injury to me, zero crumpling of the passenger compartment, pickup driver unconscious, 50 mpg average over a year, tires that grip well and work very well in the snow and ice in Minnesota and also last 70,000 miles, excellent during and after snowstorms (I don't get stuck).

I get that you like 4chan, but that's a terrible place to get car reviews.


----------



## 64opel (Sep 4, 2017)

Mi Malibu gets 24city,32hwy


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

64opel said:


> Mi Malibu gets 24city,32hwy


You put tape over the check engine light, didn't you? :wink:



bobbbobbobb said:


> All of what you said about the Prius is untrue - literally every detail. I have a 2015. Easy to get on the freeway. Easy to pass people on two-lane roads. It rides very well and it's quiet and handles four passengers well (no bottoming out and still easy to get on the freeway) especially considering its cost. Zero (and I mean ZERO) repairs in 170,000 miles so far. Front brake pads replaced once in that time, original rear brake pads still only half worn. I nicely survived being rear-ended by a recent model Ford F150 (while waiting at a red light on a high-speed 4-lane road) - no injury to me, zero crumpling of the passenger compartment, pickup driver unconscious, 50 mpg average over a year, tires that grip well and work very well in the snow and ice in Minnesota and also last 70,000 miles, excellent during and after snowstorms (I don't get stuck).
> 
> I get that you like 4chan, but that's a terrible place to get car reviews.


The running joke for a long time has been that the prius comes with a skirt for the driver. But the reality is that the electric motor has 100% torque available immediately, as opposed to combustion engines having to rev into the power band.

They may not be hotrods. They may look a little utilitarian, but they are actually pretty great. My daughter bought a 2014 PriusV. It feels roomy enough, rides well, an that gas mileage is terrific.


----------



## bobbbobbobb (Apr 12, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> We have Uber Taxi and UberX users in this market who will reject a Prius out of hand. Others will accept it, but it is an automatic one star. They have more trunk space than does a Fusion, but less passenger room.


But no Prius driver suffers from a lack of UberX rides.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Fusion is a hybrid hybrid. They license the synergy drivetrain.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

UberTrent9 said:


> Fusions are great & great on gas too. Maybe not as gog as a Prius, but I usually get about 42mpgs/45mpgs on the hwy. Costs me about $45ish to fill the tank, but that usually lasts me about 5 days.
> 
> 
> Fortunately with my Fusion, Although i have a monthly payment, it includes pretty much ALL routine maintenance, including new brakes. The entire car(minus the tires) is basically covered by warranty(for 3 yrs). Costs me ZERO for: oil changes/brake replacement.
> ...


I bought a used 2014 Ford Fusion hybrid last July with 61K miles on it. After six months and 24K miles, I am very pleased with it. I'm averaging 45 MPG over that time, and I've never had an issue of not having enough acceleration for the situation.


----------



## bobbbobbobb (Apr 12, 2018)

UberHammer said:


> I bought a used 2014 Ford Fusion hybrid last July with 61K miles on it. After six months and 24K miles, I am very pleased with it. I'm averaging 45 MPG over that time, and I've never had an issue of not having enough acceleration for the situation.


May I ask how much you paid?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

bobbbobbobb said:


> All of what you said about the Prius is untrue - literally every detail. I have a 2015. Easy to get on the freeway. Easy to pass people on two-lane roads. It rides very well and it's quiet and handles four passengers well (no bottoming out and still easy to get on the freeway) especially considering its cost. Zero (and I mean ZERO) repairs in 170,000 miles so far. Front brake pads replaced once in that time, original rear brake pads still only half worn. I nicely survived being rear-ended by a recent model Ford F150 (while waiting at a red light on a high-speed 4-lane road) - no injury to me, zero crumpling of the passenger compartment, pickup driver unconscious, 50 mpg average over a year, tires that grip well and work very well in the snow and ice in Minnesota and also last 70,000 miles, excellent during and after snowstorms (I don't get stuck).
> 
> I get that you like 4chan, but that's a terrible place to get car reviews.


Nope drove a Prius for 3 days.. made my own review it's A TURD. I'll gladly drive my 7 series and get 20 mpg happily over that powerless piece of shyt. Glad you like yours.... When you trade buy a car that hasn't had it's nutz clipped first you might enjoy the power....


----------



## bobbbobbobb (Apr 12, 2018)

Dekero said:


> Nope drove a Prius for 3 days.. made my own review it's A TURD. I'll gladly drive my 7 series and get 20 mpg happily over that powerless piece of shyt. Glad you like yours.... When you trade buy a car that hasn't had it's nutz clipped first you might enjoy the power....


You drive Uber and Lyft in a 7 series? Why?

I don't attribute cars with lame small-appendage-male metaphors like reproductive organs. That's a practice small-appendage males use when they're having a hard time finding their dissatisfying small male appendage for entertainment purposes and go online instead.


----------



## UberPete1911 (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## 64opel (Sep 4, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> Fusion is a hybrid hybrid. They license the synergy drivetrain.


Actually is not the engine light, I disabled the traction control.&#128513;



Dekero said:


> Nope drove a Prius for 3 days.. made my own review it's A TURD. I'll gladly drive my 7 series and get 20 mpg happily over that powerless piece of shyt. Glad you like yours.... When you trade buy a car that hasn't had it's nutz clipped first you might enjoy the power....


Ubering in a 7 series is not that smart, but who I am to tell you what to do?


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Dekero said:


> Nope drove a Prius for 3 days.. made my own review it's A TURD. I'll gladly drive my 7 series and get 20 mpg happily over that powerless piece of shyt. Glad you like yours.... When you trade buy a car that hasn't had it's nutz clipped first you might enjoy the power....


How many miles are on your 7? The ZF trans is supposedly lubed for life, but the factory later came out suggesting a pan/filter and fluid change by 70k. Its a messy job, but you should consider it.

I love mine. But am glad i have metric tools.



64opel said:


> Ubering in a 7 series is not that smart, but who I am to tell you what to do?


Depends on the price of entry. I paid $7k, cash. So far, 224,000 miles and still runs like a raped ape.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Transportador said:


> View attachment 405328


My buddy had restored an '80's Mercedes deisel. He said the fuel system was compatible with virtually any combustible oil. He actually had a barrell with a pump on it that he used to save/filter old engine oil for use as fuel. He called it his apocalypse mobile.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

bobbbobbobb said:


> May I ask how much you paid?


$12K


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

UberBeemer said:


> How many miles are on your 7? The ZF trans is supposedly lubed for life, but the factory later came out suggesting a pan/filter and fluid change by 70k. Its a messy job, but you should consider it.
> 
> I love mine. But am glad i have metric tools.
> 
> ...


I paid $11 k for it at 103k miles ..and I appreciate the input on the Trans... Yeah It's on the radar to do this spring.. going to replace all the seals and the solenoid seals as well as the main plug seal and there is one more under the mechatronics unit that goes bad supposedly. I got tired of calling around asking for someone to do it and being told ..." Oh no it's a sealed unit for life" YEAH AND THE WORD LIFE BY BMW means roughy 100,000 miles..

Mine drives like a champ as well.... Super fast and agile...

As for UBERING in it... My tips are in the high 20's to 30% range and I have gotten a bunch of private customers from it as well...it's been the best choice I've made recently...

Great ride.



bobbbobbobb said:


> You drive Uber and Lyft in a 7 series? Why?
> 
> I don't attribute cars with lame small-appendage-male metaphors like reproductive organs. That's a practice small-appendage males use when they're having a hard time finding their dissatisfying small male appendage for entertainment purposes and go online instead.


Because I get paid, and can drive Lux. Can you? And I probably paid less for it than you paid for your X car... Passengers love it. And it makes driving all day fun and relaxing... Best choice ever.. has nothing to do with my small appendage... But it does help. &#128540;&#128540;&#128540;


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Dekero said:


> As for UBERING in it... My tips are in the* high 20's to 30% range* and I have gotten a bunch of private customers from it as well...it's been the best choice I've made recently...


Dude, the maximum tip in the app is 25%.

That would mean every single rider tips you the maximum tip, AND some riders throw massive cash tips at you to make up the shortfall.

Just sayin...


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

OldBay said:


> What % of his profits do you imagine he is spending on gas?


Zero.

&#129318;‍♂

You still don't get this - profit is what is left over _after _all expenses, including gas, have been deducted from revenue.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

UberPete1911 said:


>


1:08
Soooo do you have any other job besides this one?
Yeah I work at STF^ NI%%A
LMAO


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Dude, the maximum tip in the app is 25%.
> 
> That would mean every single rider tips you the maximum tip, AND some riders throw massive cash tips at you to make up the shortfall.
> 
> Just sayin...


Just saying...

But check your facts cuz I've gotten 100% and higher before...


----------



## bobbbobbobb (Apr 12, 2018)

UberHammer said:


> $12K


That's a decent price. I paid $18k for my 2015 Prius when it was 2 years old and had 3500 miles on it. That's right - three thousand five hundred miles. I think I paid too much.



UberBeemer said:


> How many miles are on your 7? The ZF trans is supposedly lubed for life, but the factory later came out suggesting a pan/filter and fluid change by 70k. Its a messy job, but you should consider it.
> 
> I love mine. But am glad i have metric tools.
> 
> ...


Uh-huh


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Dekero said:


> Mine drives like a champ as well.... Super fast and agile...


I had a 335i prior. More nimble than the 4400 lb 750i. But the big dog is suprisingly nimble and more comfortable. You have to drive one to fully appreciate it.


----------



## Babak (May 25, 2016)

Uber is way too cheap for this matter. Any 4 door car should qualify


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Roadmasta said:


> View attachment 404247


Not seeing the problem with this one.


----------



## Last Ant Standing (Jan 14, 2020)

UberTrent9 said:


> No, the old Pruis's are utter shit. Infact, Outside of the great gas mileage, what's the point of owning a car that doesn't go past 70mph?
> 
> 
> I don't, sorry.


Obviously you have never owned or driven a Prius. If you drive anything other than a Prius for UberX, you are losing money. Think about it.



Dekero said:


> I paid $11 k for it at 103k miles ..and I appreciate the input on the Trans... Yeah It's on the radar to do this spring.. going to replace all the seals and the solenoid seals as well as the main plug seal and there is one more under the mechatronics unit that goes bad supposedly. I got tired of calling around asking for someone to do it and being told ..." Oh no it's a sealed unit for life" YEAH AND THE WORD LIFE BY BMW means roughy 100,000 miles..
> 
> Mine drives like a champ as well.... Super fast and agile...
> 
> ...


Don't lie, you know you accept Uber X and base Lyft rides with your 7 series BMW. That high milage german POS will blow up on you any second now.


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> I had a 335i prior. More nimble than the 4400 lb 750i. But the big dog is suprisingly nimble and more comfortable. You have to drive one to fully appreciate it.


But a BMW M4 or M6 with manual transmission would be faster and just as comfortable if not more comfortable and better mpg due to 6 cylinder engines rather then V8


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Last Ant Standing said:


> Obviously you have never owned or driven a Prius. If you drive anything other than a Prius for UberX, you are losing money. Think about it.
> 
> 
> Don't lie, you know you accept Uber X and base Lyft rides with your 7 series BMW. That high milage german POS will blow up on you any second now.


Hahaha German POS... You wish... I'll think of you this summer when my ac seats are cooling my ass as my twin turbos slide me into traffic at 80mph... POS hahahah as if...


----------



## 64opel (Sep 4, 2017)

Last Ant Standing said:


> Obviously you have never owned or driven a Prius. If you drive anything other than a Prius for UberX, you are losing money. Think about it.
> 
> 
> Don't lie, you know you accept Uber X and base Lyft rides with your 7 series BMW. That high milage german POS will blow up on you any second now.


If you dedicate one car exclusively for rideshare, you don't need a luxury car, you need a reliable low maintenance car, Prius go over 70,but:in MA speed limit is 65 so no problem!


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

64opel said:


> If you dedicate one car exclusively for rideshare, you don't need a luxury car, you need a reliable low maintenance car, Prius go over 70,but:in MA speed limit is 65 so no problem!


Problem is it takes about an hour to reach 70..... Downhill


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Not seeing the problem with this one.


Trunk space


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Dekero said:


> Hahaha German POS... You wish... I'll think of you this summer when my ac seats are cooling my ass as my twin turbos slide me into traffic at 80mph... POS hahahah as if...


my ford has seats that heat and cool and I too slide into traffic at 80 mpf


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

oldfart said:


> my ford has seats that heat and cool and I too slide into traffic at 80 mpf


Ok maybe I should have mentioned the massaging seats too... my bad...


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Dekero said:


> Ok maybe I should have mentioned the massaging seats too... my bad...


you got me there

I think the difference between you and those that buy high priced German engineered cars and me and those that don't appreciate German engineering Is that we view cars as simple transportation. If it gets me to where I want to go, economically and in relative comfort I'm happy I don't need all the creature comforts

(says the guy that just bought and old Rolls Royce


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Nina2 said:


> But a BMW M4 or M6 with manual transmission would be faster and just as comfortable if not more comfortable and better mpg due to 6 cylinder engines rather then V8


Not sure about that. Having more hp in an engine that has to rev more kind of nullifies the advantage in city driving.

Plus, an "M" is going to cost more to purchase.


----------



## 64opel (Sep 4, 2017)

Last Ant Standing said:


> Obviously you have never owned or driven a Prius. If you drive anything other than a Prius for UberX, you are losing money. Think about it.
> 
> 
> Don't lie, you know you accept Uber X and base Lyft rides with your 7 series BMW. That high milage german POS will blow up on you any second now.


And running on premium! The idea is to make some money.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

64opel said:


> And running on premium! The idea is to make some money.


Premium costs me $2.34 a gallon..... Most of the country pays that for regular ...I'm good.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

troothequalstroll said:


> Hmmmm 40 miles to airport pays $66(used to be $95 :frown: ) including smart tint for the $10 toll, if I fill up before trip & fill up after that's $8ish gas, 40+% on xl tip $15ish so most trips are $75+ gross minus my $10 in costs
> 
> $65 for 4500 out of 5000 trips takes me an hour 20 minutes total no idling or circling almost all from a few miles radius around my bed
> 
> ...


For me in the Houston area from my house 45 miles to the airport (IAH) pays about $32 after airport fees now. Then you likely are 45 miles from home and won't get a rematch. 2 hour wait at the airport for a trip which may be another 10 miles away from your home. That applies even if you DO get a rematch. Very unlikely I'd get a trip taking me close to my house. So you can see why for some markets there's just no point. I used to do what you're doing but the rates are just too low.

Might be worth it for XL but I don't have that. I still think it would be not great, though.



rob glen said:


> Please tell us more abut the smart tint for the toll.....


Who cares about the toll at least with the pax? I can see it mattering on the way back.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> For me in the Houston area from my house 45 miles to the airport (IAH) pays about $32 after airport fees now. Then you likely are 45 miles from home and won't get a rematch. 2 hour wait at the airport for a trip which may be another 10 miles away from your home. That applies even if you DO get a rematch. Very unlikely I'd get a trip taking me close to my house. So you can see why for some markets there's just no point. I used to do what you're doing but the rates are just too low.
> 
> Might be worth it for XL but I don't have that. I still think it would be not great, though.
> 
> ...


Yeah x not really worth it technically it comes to $15 an hour ish after costs but that doesn't move me much

The airport x ride here pays $40ish minus $10 costs for round trip & only 10% tip on those I can make it work but my rides come from home I'll wait hours for the xl that pays $65+ with 40+% tipping $15ish

That $40 is the toll route though the other route is 30$ and I don't go that way haha if not for smart tint x would never be bothered with

But the times I work it's no rematch so most ants realize not worth it so I'm usually only driver and it's xl only because the closest x is 10-20+ minutes so I get lots going xl just cuz I'm a few minutes away

Haven't waited at airport since 2016 when you could pay to park & be outta there in an hour so every ride paid a legal wage, tried the lot about 2 weeks after it opened on xl only took 2+ hours so never went back can get a ride quicker dead heading back 40 miles most days & if not least I'm at home not idling, first lot got crowded so they moved it still don't know where it is, I know the area it's at but never been in it they had to close it a handful of hours cuz people were sleeping fighting etc

Lovely feeling though when ya drop off see hundreds in the que and get the rematch though lol

Rematches technically all worth it but again $10-15 an hour really not worth it and I try not to get upset with em but less than minimum wage, free, costs me requests gets me seeing red & puts me in revenge mode lol


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Dekero said:


> my twin turbos slide me into traffic at 80mph...


----------



## bobbbobbobb (Apr 12, 2018)

Dekero said:


> I paid $11 k for it at 103k miles ..and I appreciate the input on the Trans... Yeah It's on the radar to do this spring.. going to replace all the seals and the solenoid seals as well as the main plug seal and there is one more under the mechatronics unit that goes bad supposedly. I got tired of calling around asking for someone to do it and being told ..." Oh no it's a sealed unit for life" YEAH AND THE WORD LIFE BY BMW means roughy 100,000 miles..
> 
> Mine drives like a champ as well.... Super fast and agile...
> 
> ...


Is driving Lux worthwhile? How much earnings is typical in a week? How many miles? How many hours to earn that? What are the car expenses including depreciation, repairs, gas, tires, brakes?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

bobbbobbobb said:


> Is driving Lux worthwhile? How much earnings is typical in a week? How many miles? How many hours to earn that? What are the car expenses including depreciation, repairs, gas, tires, brakes?


I have found it worthwhile... I have way more private rides than lux requests(I have commercial coverage) I made many personal rides in December. As for car expenses...ni haven't had it long enough to do a true breakout.. but since owning(Bought used sooo) I replaced the brakes and rotors($400), replaced plugs, air filters,($120), and changed the oil 3 times($100) labor is irrelevant since I did it myself... Just bought new rims and tires that haven't arrived yet ...the tires were needed and we're $900 normally but when bought with rims I got the tires for $450.. paid $1300 for the set.... I wanted the rims.. didn't need them..

Considering my monthly note is $259, and insurance is $290.... I clear between $1600-$2100 on avg a month ...

So I'm not killing it but I'm doing better than most.... And I'm retired w a decent savings so I don't need to drive I just enjoy doing it so.... It's all good as long as I cover my costs and pay for all the costs of the car I'm happy.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> We have Uber Taxi and UberX users in this market who will reject a Prius out of hand. Others will accept it, but it is an automatic one star. They have more trunk space than does a Fusion, but less passenger room.


That's pretty messed up. I mean the pay is barely the standard mileage deduction in a lot of areas. What do they expect? A Tesla?


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

Dekero said:


> Y'all have all forgotten about this abysmal TURD of a car... Takes bout 15 secs to achieve 60mph.... And lord forbid you need to merge in traffic... I don't care if it get 100 mpg... It's a TURD. And rides like shyt.
> 
> View attachment 404305


-Think this car is too slow to accelerate? That's only because you're too stupid to figure out power mode. HA!


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

May H. said:


> -Think this car is too slow to accelerate? That's only because you're too stupid to figure out power mode. HA!


Ha! Nope... I'm just to smart to buy a car that costs this much that has no ability what so ever! And IF you actually think POWER mode is what acceleration is about... You've never driven a car with a Turbo. Much Less one with 2 like mine... I stand by my original assessment... This car is an ABYSMAL TURD OF AN AUTOMOBILE... Now go ant around in your go kart and have fun..


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

touberornottouber said:


> the pay is barely the standard mileage deduction in a lot of areas. What do they expect? A Tesla?


They expect limousine service for sub-taxi rates, although in this market, what they pay to Uber or Lyft for short and mediocre trips is close to cab rates. If there is even a mild surge (where the customer pays a multiplier, but the driver gets nothing), they are paying more than a cab. If the surge hits 1,7, they are paying cab rates even on long trips. If it hits 1,9, they are paying more than a cab.

In some markets, they are paying bus rates, but expect limousine service. This goes double for POOL/Shared. It is truly amazing. They know better than to go into Icky-D's and expect Waygu beef on their burgers or Eggs Benedict instead of an Egg Ick-Muffin, but, when they do not get limousine service for bus rates, they send nastygrams to Uber/Lyft and downrate the driver. For the rates that the drivers are collecting, these customers are doing well to get a Yaris or Plymouth Arrow that has not been to the car wash in three weeks.

The only reason that I expect decent service is that I will tip for it; at least five dollars. If I can get a cab, I prefer it, but, in the neighbourhood where I live, it is hard to get a cab, even from the applications (Uber has taxis in this market and we have CURB, as well, but the cab drivers do not hang out in my neighbourhood).


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

oldfart said:


> you got me there
> 
> I think the difference between you and those that buy high priced German engineered cars and me and those that don't appreciate German engineering Is that we view cars as simple transportation. If it gets me to where I want to go, economically and in relative comfort I'm happy I don't need all the creature comforts
> 
> (says the guy that just bought and old Rolls Royce


In the old days, the clothes make the man.

In the new days, you are what you drive, LOL. And we can't all be the same that's for sure.


----------



## 64opel (Sep 4, 2017)

Transportador said:


> In the old days, the clothes make the man.
> 
> In the new days, you are what you drive, LOL. And we can't all be the same that's for sure.


Not anymore, if you have good credit, you can finance a Rolls Royce


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Dekero said:


> Y'all have all forgotten about this abysmal TURD of a car... Takes bout 15 secs to achieve 60mph.... And lord forbid you need to merge in traffic... I don't care if it get 100 mpg... It's a TURD. And rides like shyt.
> 
> View attachment 404305


0-60 in 9.7 seconds with one foot of rollout.
Slow but nowhere as slow as you think.
The fastest 1/4 mile I've seen is 17 flat but high 16s might be possible under perfect conditions and with traction control turned off.
https://www.edmunds.com/toyota/prius/2010/road-test-3/
There are 10 cars around as old that are slower than the Gen 3 Prius in 0-60 at the link below.
https://www.motortrend.com/news/the-fastest-and-slowest-cars-we-tested-in-2011-150283/amp/


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Sal29 said:


> 0-60 in 9.7 seconds with one foot of rollout.
> Slow but nowhere as slow as you think.
> The fastest 1/4 mile I've seen is 17 flat but high 16s might be possible under perfect conditions and with traction control turned off.
> https://www.edmunds.com/toyota/prius/2010/road-test-3/
> ...


2012 BMW 750I 0 TO 60 in 5.2 seconds .. I'll meet you there.... I rest my case... 9.7 is an ABYSMAL turd.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Jacqueline Kennedys' Lincoln.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Dekero said:


> 2012 BMW 750I 0 TO 60 in 5.2 seconds .. I'll meet you there.... I rest my case... 9.7 is an ABYSMAL turd.


No match for my C5 ZO6, but that's my weekend car while the Prius is the daily driver that saves me a boatload of cash.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> View attachment 406457
> 
> Jacqueline Kennedys' Lincoln.


My old man had a hardtop version. I was a bit young to remember much about it, but its in photos


Sal29 said:


> No match for my C5 ZO6,


Unless you get a pool ride... 



How about this one?

Dexter visits the car dealer and decides to buy the best car available in the US or Europe, a 2018 Turbo BeepBeep.

It is the best and most expensive car in the world, and it costs him $500,000.

He takes it out for a spin and, while doing so, stops for a red light. An old man on a moped, both looking about 90 years old, pulls up next to him.

The old man looks over the sleek, shiny surface of the car and asks, "What kind of car ya got there, sonny?"

Dexter replies proudly, "A 2018 Turbo BeepBeep. They cost $500,000."

"That's a lotta money," says the old man, shocked. "Why does it cost so much?"

"Cause this car can do up to 320 miles an hour!" states the cool dude promptly.

The old man asks, "Can I take a look inside?"

"Sure," replies Dexter.

The old man pokes his head in the window and looks around. Then, leaning back on his moped, the old man says "That's a pretty nice car, alright!"

Just then the light changes, so Dexter decides to show the old man what his car can do. He floors it, and within 30 seconds the speedometer reads 320. Suddenly, the guy notices a dot in his rear view mirror. It seems to be getting closer!

Whhhoooooooooossssshhhhhh! Something whips by him! Going maybe three times as fast!

Dexter is puzzled, "What on earth could be going faster than my Turbo BeepBeep?"

Then, ahead of him, he sees a dot coming toward him.

Whooooooooooosh! Goes by again! And, it almost looked like the old man on the moped! Couldn't be, thinks Dexter. How could a moped outrun a Turbo BeepBeep? And again, he sees a dot in his rear-view mirror!

WhoooooooshhhhhhhhKa-BbbbblaMMMMM! Something plows into the back of his car, demolishing the rear end.

Dexter jumps out and discovers it was the old man! Of course, the moped and the old man are hurting for certain. He runs up to the dying old man and exclaims, "You're hurt bad! Is there anything I can do for you?"

The old man replies in a weak voice, "Yeah. Unhook my suspenders from the side-view mirror of your car!"


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Sal29 said:


> No match for my C5 ZO6 ...


Hell, its not even a match for my 15 year old Mustang ...


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Dekero said:


> Y'all have all forgotten about this abysmal TURD of a car... Takes bout 15 secs to achieve 60mph.... And lord forbid you need to merge in traffic... I don't care if it get 100 mpg... It's a TURD. And rides like shyt.
> 
> View attachment 404305


Don't complain. If you use a Prius and in SoCal, that slowness is $.12 a minute. You are rollin' in the dough!


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Besides, there's no advantage to having a fast car when ubering. Just drive safe, and take the hotrod to the track on weekends.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> . How could a moped outrun a Turbo BeepBeep? And again, he sees a dot in his rear-view mirror!


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> View attachment 406457
> 
> Jacqueline Kennedys' Lincoln.


Masterpiece. Is that yours?


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Syn said:


> Masterpiece. Is that yours?


No...a friend's.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


>


I had his Dad, a 1951 Ambassador.
Great car....


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)




----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Mtbsrfun said:


> View attachment 406705
> 
> View attachment 406706







https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.ks...al-released-ahead-of-super-bowl--5621903.html


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

observer said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.ks...al-released-ahead-of-super-bowl--5621903.html


Meat belt &#128514;&#129315;&#128557;


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

observer said:


>


NOT MISTER PEANUT!&#128558;


----------



## MPLS-PAUL (Jan 17, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I do not drive a Prius. Two of my sisters do. I drive two of these:
> 
> View attachment 404333
> 
> ...


1958 DeSoto Adventurer with 331(?) CID original Hemi engine, probably with 4 four barrel carbs, and an early 3 speed Torqueflite pushbutton automatic transmission. May have even been available with a 45 RPM under dash record player. Note the factory real wire wheels. Likely MPG about 16, I would guess.

2019 Kia Niro gas/electric hybrid 2WD. 24,000 Uber miles since September, mostly at an average of 48.5 MPG, Very zippy performer also with decent rear leg room. I never have to move the driver's seat and I am 6 ft.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

That particular one is not mine. I have photographs of mine, but they are all on film. Mine jjust looks like that one.



MPLS-PAUL said:


> 1958 DeSoto Adventurer


1957



MPLS-PAUL said:


> with 331(?) CID original Hemi engine,


345/345 hemi



MPLS-PAUL said:


> probably with 4 four barrel carbs,


It has dual quads. I did buy another manifold and two carburettors at a speed shop. Old Chryslers are hell on back parts (Thank goodness for the internet!). You can get parts that will work in the drivetrain at speed shops, though, because of the engine.



MPLS-PAUL said:


> an early 3 speed Torqueflite pushbutton automatic transmission.


It was available. Mine is a pushbutton, but a Powerflite. That may have been the last year for that one. It may have been transplanted, I can not remember that far back. I bought it as a basket case when I was a kid and put it back together. It actually would move under its own power, but barely. The transmission was bad. I did get another one, but took what the junkyard guy sold to me. It fit and it worked.



MPLS-PAUL said:


> May have even been available with a 45 RPM under dash record player.


It was, but whoever bought mine new in 1957 did not get it. He did, however, get seat belts, which were an option in 1957. He also got an AM-FM, which was rare. Fortunately, they still make tubes for it in China.



MPLS-PAUL said:


> Likely MPG about 16, I would guess.


.....perhaps when it is going downhill in Georgia Overdrive......................


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

OldBay said:


> What % of his profits do you imagine he is spending on gas?
> 
> Driving a gas guzzler costs about as much as driving rideshare and being unable to do your own repairs.
> 
> You could just as easily have pointed the finger at non-mechanics. Which frankly is 95% of drivers.


20-25%


----------



## Uberdoer (Jul 15, 2017)

I believe this car has a push button transmission. Ahead of its time.


----------

